# 1952 Green Schwinn Phantom



## hzqw2l (Aug 3, 2011)

I've owned this bike for almost 3 years and finally got around to detailing it.

Excellent Original paint and chrome except the fenders.  The original owner's dad painted over the fenders with silver paint so the original chrome was sanded in spots to the copper layer.  Still presentable as an original 1952 Schwinn classic.


As found:





Today:


----------



## panther boy (Aug 3, 2011)

*phantom parts.*

hey John, I have a really nice original Phantom rear fender that I had re-chromed about 15 years ago. Can you use it? also, this original Schwinn spedo


----------



## snickle (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats a beautiful bike! You scored.


----------



## slick (Aug 4, 2011)

Agree'd That's an awesome bike. Wouldn't mind having that in my stable next to my green 1948 B-6!


----------

